# Free: Ludwigia repens x arcuata in DFW



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

After a trim, I have about 40 short stems (2" to 5") of this _Ludwigia_ offered free to any DFW APC member.

You can see the species in the Plant Finder. It grows very well for me in a Walstad tank with 30 umol PAR at the substrate and strong circulation. As stem plants go, it is just about perfect: nice color, grows quickly (but not too fast!), keeps foliage on the lower parts of the stem, and responds to trimming by branching well. Yes, the stems are short, but they will grow!

You can pick up at my home in east Dallas near White Rock Lake. Not to be rude, but I don't want to ship or meet you somewhere, so please don't ask. Send me a PM for details.

--Michael


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've changed the title of the thread to avoid teasing APC members outside of DFW.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Michael, I'm interested in getting some from you. Only I'm out of town right now and don't know when I'll be back. I'll message you when/if I find out I'm available to see if you are. If your not available, no big deal don't sweat it. Just wanted to give you a heads up cause it'll maybe be a last minute thing. Again if you can't do it, don't worry about and just tell me no. Ain't gonna hurt my feelings as I understand. 

Take care!


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nevermind, I'm not going to be able to get back in time. Take care though!


----------

